# Coloration question



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert on black-and-tan vs. bi-color vs. sable etc. However, I have noticed that I really like the GSDs with the really dark muzzle and right around the eyes and then a tan border around that with the rest of the head also tan, usually then with a black saddle. Is there a term to describe that coloring? Just asking out of curiosity


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Black and tan saddle backs. They come in a variety of saddle sizes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many blanket backs have the darker face and some think they are a bi-color. I prefer the darker face, too! 
This is a great site: http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/Index_Page/Index_Page.htm


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

black and tan (saddle or blanket back) with a dark mask???


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The rest of the head also tan.... missing the mantle maybe?

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

very cool illustrations...looks like Clover's daddy is a Black Bicolor...and his mom is a black and tan saddleback, but seeing how dark he is compared to others who are so light black and tan already at his age, I think he may follow in his daddys footsteps.


----------



## TXGarnet (Dec 4, 2017)

I just adopted a GSD. What y'all think. Is she bicolor and pure?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She looks pure and does look like a bi-color.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What Lisa said. 

Watch those long nails and get them trimmed as soon as you can. Overly long nails will make walking painful and difficult for her. 

She is very nice! Score on the adoption!


----------

